# Thread Cutting Tool



## buddy3223 (Oct 18, 2015)

In the July/August, 2015  issue of Machinist magazine I saw  the plan for a lathe threading devise.  I needed some practice for a upcoming major mill project and I could see that this project would fit the bill.  This project needed dovetails cut and drilling on bolt circle. I made mine from scrap that I had in shop and the dimensions can be adjusted for your needs.  I feel as though this would be a good project for someone just learning the basic skills as it combines mill and lathe work. After finishing the project I found it works as described and does make threading on lathe a lot easier.


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 19, 2015)

Looks good. Have you tried it out yet?


----------



## buddy3223 (Oct 19, 2015)

kd4gij said:


> Looks good. Have you tried it out yet?


Yes I have it works very well.  It makes threading easier as you don't have to change very much as you thread.  It also works good if you have a lathe with much blacklash you can retract the cutter with the tool and move back to make new cut and just adjust cut depth.


----------

